# Ancient Hebrew and Aramaic: Only GOD can judge Me



## tzalta

Hello to all wonderfull peoples here.. befor long time when i register myself in this forum i ask a question and many of you helped me fast with alot of answers to understand what i need exactly and im very thankfull for this..

Now I wana ask you for help 

I want one famous phrase to be translated into Acient Hebrew and Aramaic

I know that also the Hebrew language is not so easy and some words depends from many things can be translated diferent ways so i want to ask you for the best translation the writing to mean exactly this.

"Only GOD can judge Me"

For GOD i know that the GOD himself have alot of diferent names like Adonay etc.. but maybe will be much more better in this translation to be used YHWH you know better than me i want your proffesional advace
I want the phrase translated in Aramaic.. i know is hard but maybe who know Acient Hebrew also know how to translate it to Aramaic 

Thank you in advance


----------



## origumi

Aramaic: לְחוֹד אֱלָהּ יְדִינִנַּנִי (lkhod elah ydininnani)


----------



## tzalta

Hello dude and thanks are you sure this is into Aramaic because the alphabet do not look Aramaic by Aramaic i mean this alphabet


----------



## origumi

Sorry, I don't have a font for the Proto-Canaanite alphabet that you attached. Nevertheless these are the same 22 letters, only is different shape.

BTW we Jews try to avoid writing God's name unless really necessary (in prayers etc.).


----------



## tzalta

Yes i know the GOD name is sacred 

Thank you for the translation!!!

Do u know witch will be the best font to write this i want to write it with bold and the be exact shape like it must to be so do you have idea what font i need to use?! thank you


----------



## tzalta

origumi said:


> Sorry, I don't have a font for the Proto-Canaanite alphabet that you attached. Nevertheless these are the same 22 letters, only is different shape.
> 
> BTW we Jews try to avoid writing God's name unless really necessary (in prayers etc.).


 
I download one Aramaic Font and i wrote in english "lkhod elah ydininnani" and convert it to Aramaic Scrip is this is right?
 
See the image


----------



## Abu Rashid

tzalta said:
			
		

> Hello dude and thanks are you sure this is into Aramaic because the alphabet do not look Aramaic by Aramaic i mean this alphabet



The alphabet used for Hebrew today, ie. the one origumi used, _IS_ the Aramaic alphabet. The alphabet you seem to want is the Paleo-Hebrew/Phoenician alphabet?


----------



## Abu Rashid

origumi said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't have a font for the Proto-Canaanite alphabet that you attached.



Proto-Canaanite is another alphabet altogether, sometimes called Proto-Sinaitic, which more resembles Egyptian Hieroglyphics.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Anyway if you wanted it in the Phoenician/Paleo-Hebrew alphabet, it is:


----------



## origumi

Abu Rashid said:


> Proto-Canaanite is another alphabet altogether, sometimes called Proto-Sinaitic, which more resembles Egyptian Hieroglyphics.


It's a matter of convention, yet Proto-Canaanite denotes in many places the Phoenician alphabet and script prior to 1000 BC, which is a descendant of Proto-Sinaitic and an ancestor of the (later) Phoenician and the Paleo-Hebrew alphabets. Early Aramaic script of the 10th-9th centuries BC is also a similar descendant.

These script are similar enough for me to be unable to identify the one that the image posted in this thread belongs to.


----------



## tzalta

Abu Rashid said:


> Anyway if you wanted it in the Phoenician/Paleo-Hebrew alphabet, it is:


 

Thank you very very much this is exactly what i Need

THANK YOU


----------



## Abu Rashid

origumi,

Yeh I see it is sometimes called that, but more correctly, proto-Canaanite refers to proto-Sinaitic I think, since Phoenician is Canaanite proper.

tzalta,

You're welcome, just a note, my OS seems to have rendered the letters left to right for some reason, which I don't think is right for Phoenician/Paleo-Hebrew. Would you like them redone in right to left?


----------



## tzalta

Thank you yes.. see I want them absolutly corect the reason im asking for this translation is because one friend of mine who do not know how to surf in internet and he asked me about this favor he want to tattoo himself with this words.. so im making him a favor.. Please write it Absolutly corect in Paleo Aramaic the same language that i upload a picture above that is writen YHWH what i mean is..
This is the old Hebrew.. and are found old sacred text on this Language i do a research and i understand this is Aramaic.. is maybe the 1st Hebrew
So i want this text to be writen on Armaic Scrip with absolutly corect meaning and font because like i say this person will go to tattoo himself for all live so there have no place for mistakes

Thank you in advance


----------



## Abu Rashid

Ok here is a version attached in the Paleo-Hebrew font, right to left.

Keep in mind that I've merely transliterated what origumi wrote which was in the Aramaic language, not the Hebrew language (I believe). It seems you have a little confusion about languages and scripts. The Aramaic and Hebrew languages are different languages, and can both be written in various scripts.

Just to clarify, this is Aramaic language but written in the Paleo-Hebrew script. Not sure if that's what you want, since it's not quite clear exactly what you do want.

Regards,
A.R.


----------



## tzalta

Abu Rashid said:


> Ok here is a version attached in the Paleo-Hebrew font, right to left.
> 
> Keep in mind that I've merely transliterated what origumi wrote which was in the Aramaic language, not the Hebrew language (I believe). It seems you have a little confusion about languages and scripts. The Aramaic and Hebrew languages are different languages, and can both be written in various scripts.
> 
> Just to clarify, this is Aramaic language but written in the Paleo-Hebrew script. Not sure if that's what you want, since it's not quite clear exactly what you do want.
> 
> Regards,
> A.R.


 
Thank you very much again i think im confused and will tell you why.
Actualy i was thinking that the Aramaic language is close to the Hebrew and will explain you why i think like this.
So i want the translation then in Paleo Hebrew to be writen in Paleo Hebrew script and Paleo Hebrew meaning.
I read in wiki this: 
"Paleo Hebrew It began to fall out of use by the Jews in the 5th century BCE when they adopted the Aramaic alphabet as their writing system for Hebrew"

I also read about _Biblical Aramaic witch mean the Jews use it to write some sacred text._
_Also i hear that the Christians think that Jesus CHrist talk on Aramaic language befor 2000 years._

_This is why i get confused about the Aramaic i was thinking is some kind of Hebrew that comes after the Paleo Hebrew _

_Right now what mean this please can you explain me.._

_Witch language is the 1st one_

_1. Paleo Hebrew _
_2 Aramaic_
_3 Acient Hebrew_
_4 Hebrew_

_etc etc_

_Thanks_


----------



## Abu Rashid

Both of them are Aramaic language/meaning but written in Paleo-Hebrew script.

If you ask origumi to write it in standard Hebrew, then I can convert into Paleo-Hebrew script for you, if you want Hebrew meaning in Paleo-Hebrew script.



			
				tzalta said:
			
		

> I also read about Biblical Aramaic witch mean the Jews use it to write some sacred text.



Yes the Jews did adopt Aramaic language and Aramaic script after the Babylonian conquest. And some books of the Tanakh are written in Aramaic.



			
				tzalta said:
			
		

> This is why i get confused about the Aramaic i was thinking is some kind of Hebrew that comes after the Paleo Hebrew



Aramaic and Hebrew are completely separate languages. Although both Semitic, so they do share quite a lot of attributes, they are still quite distinct. Paleo-Hebrew is purely a script, not a language.


----------



## tralalilalom

Hello from me, too
I really want to have this phrase tattooed, in the language that Jesus  spoke. I think this language is Aramaic (Herodian). Is this correct? I  tried to find it out in internet, without a result. I only found some  pictures but I cannot be sure if they are correct. Is there anyone who  can find out if they are correct, and please write it in computer (because through image is difficult to understand the letters, and I want it vertical!!!!)..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## tzalta

Thank you very much i already have the translation


----------



## tralalilalom

In which language did you find the translation? Can you please share it with us?


----------



## jdotjdot89

Okay, in an attempt to make this distinction between Hebrew, Aramaic, and the different alphabets clear for everyone:

*Languages*, in chronological order:
_Ancient Hebrew_, spoken by Israelites, arguably similar to the Biblical Hebrew of the Bible -- used the Phoenician alphabet, later adopted the Aramaic alphabet
_Aramaic_, spoken in Mesopotamia and used in a few books of the Bible, ex: Daniel - used the Phoenician alphabet, which then developed into the Aramaic alphabet
_Modern Hebrew_, spoken in modern-day Israel and by Jews around the world - uses the Aramaic alphabet

*Alphabets*:
Phoenician/Paleo-Hebrew: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenician_alphabet
Aramaic/Modern Hebrew: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aramaic_alphabet


----------



## origumi

Ancient Hebrew is the language of the Bible. No argues. Similar (or even identical, depending on the examined time) Canaanits dialects were spoken by Moabites, Ammonites, Edomites, Phoenician, and more.

Aramaic was originally spoken by Arameans in approximately today's Syria (excluding the seashore which was Canaanite), from the Euphrates in the north-east to Damascus in the south-west. Later it took the place of Akkadian languages (Babylonian, Assyrian) in Mesopotamia and even later expanded to the whole Middle East, until the Arab conquest.


----------

